# Buying a resale from Marriott Vacation Club Directly?



## Pocky87 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi all,

Not sure if this is appropriate, but I was wondering if there is any possibility or channels to find out more about the resales sold by MVC directly? I'm more keen in getting those resales which allows annual transfer of points to Marriott Rewards, and hopefully those in Hawaii given that it's the closest to Asia. The other intention is to explore the possibility of having my status up to the presidential level. I'm currently holding an ownership with the Asia pacific side. 

So I've tried calling the hotline and learnt that the department only takes care of those who intend to sell back their timeshare via MVC. I've been subsequently transferred to 4 departments which has no idea of what I'm trying to enquire about.

- Does anyone have idea on such situation on finding out more information on direct resale from Marriott Vacation Club? 

- Would going for a preview ends up with a potential selling of new points to me or they might help those who wants to sell their weeks/points etc?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 6, 2019)

They do offer such weeks, but converting them to Marriott Rewards is an expensive proposition.

Did you know that you can buy 50,000 Marriott Reward Points each and every year?   If your spouse does the same that means you can grab 100,000 extra points each year.




.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 6, 2019)

If you live in Asia, they may not be able to sell you a week (even a resale week) when you are off site.  I am not sure about the rules for Asia or specifically for your country, but in the US if you purchase a week through the resale department it is eligible for conversion to hotel reward points but not specifically to Destination points without an additional DP retail purchase.  Purchasing a week would not increase your Marriott hotel reward status unless it could be converted to Destination Points.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 6, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> If you live in Asia, they may not be able to sell you a week (even a resale week) when you are off site.  I am not sure about the rules for Asia or specifically for your country, but in the US if you purchase a week through the resale department it is eligible for conversion to hotel reward points but not specifically to Destination points without an additional DP retail purchase.  Purchasing a week would not increase your Marriott hotel reward status unless it could be converted to Destination Points.


In Asia, for many years now they have only been selling Asia Pacific points.
They didn’t introduce the concept of hybrid weeks, so it has not been possible to buy weeks there  (even resale) in any way direct from MVC.


----------



## ljmiii (Feb 6, 2019)

Pocky87 said:


> ...I was wondering if there is any possibility or channels to find out more about the resales sold by MVC directly? I'm more keen in ...annual transfer of points to Marriott Rewards...in Hawaii... given that it's the closest to Asia. The other intention is to explore the possibility of having my status up to the presidential level...
> Would going for a preview ends up with a potential selling of new points to me or they might help those who wants to sell their weeks/points etc?


Taking the last question first, when I've done the 'owner's update' on Maui and in Waiohai (on Kauai) they've tried to sell DPs first and then when I asked about a hybrid/bundled package were happy to show me what Hawaii weeks they had in inventory.

That said, Hawaii is a great place to buy if you want to go there...and not bad if you want to 'elect' into DPs...but the number of Marriott Reward Points you get for converting into MRPs just isn't worth the purchase price.


----------



## Nonnie Capurro (Feb 6, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> They do offer such weeks, but converting them to Marriott Rewards is an expensive proposition.
> 
> Did you know that you can buy 50,000 Marriott Reward Points each and every year?   If your spouse does the same that means you can grab 100,000 extra points each year.
> 
> ...


How can you do that?  That's a nice concept for years we need more points.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 6, 2019)

Nonnie Capurro said:


> How can you do that?  That's a nice concept for years we need more points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





Just contact Marriott and they will sell them to you and put them into your account.

Maybe someone on TUG can advise as to the current price to do this.




.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 6, 2019)

https://storefront.points.com/marriott/en-US/buy
Periodically they have sales where the points can be purchased for less than the standard cost per 1000.


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 6, 2019)

Not sure how many points you are looking for. I  just purchased a package deal from MVC  direct and a resell individual unit combined together my HOA or MF's is .30pp vs .58 per point and the total cost is $3.27.( this is the lowest price per point I have found anywhere)  I am able to convert up 75% of my points to Marriott Reward Points.  I now have 39k points and cover all my HOA/MF's by renting part of my points.  I have 16,000 Destination Points to use for Free every year.  I put a call into my Marriott contact to see if this is available to USA only or not. I will update this posting once I learn more. This package puts you in the Chairman's club and allows the best options including Ritz Carlton.


----------



## redriverguy (Feb 7, 2019)

GRCTahoe said:


> Not sure how many points you are looking for. I  just purchased a package deal from MVC  direct and a resell individual unit combined together my HOA or MF's is .30pp vs .58 per point and the total cost is $3.27.( this is the lowest price per point I have found anywhere)  I am able to convert up 75% of my points to Marriott Reward Points.  I now have 39k points and cover all my HOA/MF's by renting part of my points.  I have 16,000 Destination Points to use for Free every year.  I put a call into my Marriott contact to see if this is available to USA only or not. I will update this posting once I learn more. This package puts you in the Chairman's club and allows the best options including Ritz Carlton.



Can you share the details of your package? TIA


----------



## purduealum91 (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes, please share the details.  Thanks.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 7, 2019)

That would be the cheapest I ever heard of. What do you mean by "use for free", you have to pay MF, not free, right?


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 8, 2019)

I purchased a resale unit at the Marriott Grand Residence in South Lake Tahoe. It is a quarter share so I have 13 weeks  about 33k DP. 
I then purchased a New Years week ocean front at St Kitts with 6,150 points directly from MVCI and that allowed me to convert my 13 weeks into 33,000 Destination points.
39,150 points 
total cost 65K MGR and 63K  St Kitts  for $128,000
Total MF for MGR are 8956 plus 554 property tax. MF's for St Kitts are 1,977 plus 270 Chairman Club dues. 
So 8956+554+1977+270=$11,757 for 39150 dp that is .30 cents MF's per point
and 3.27 cost per point. including all the fees paid to MVCI to make them work.
And to travel on 16,000 FREE points. 
I rent out enough points to cover all my cost. Conservatively paying a commission to rent and netting 51 cents. using 23,053 points to cover all the MF's 
That leaves me 16,097 points to use and NO more MF's 
I purchased 3 units and I am selling 1 on TUG so someone can have a very similar deal.
Depending on what they buy from MVCI
Currently my quarter share is the only one for sale under 175k  

Steve, please post the details on your $4. per point Hybrid 
Thank you 
Always looking for good deals


----------



## dansimms (Feb 8, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> They do offer such weeks, but converting them to Marriott Rewards is an expensive proposition.
> 
> Did you know that you can buy 50,000 Marriott Reward Points each and every year?   If your spouse does the same that means you can grab 100,000 extra points each year.
> 
> ...


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 9, 2019)

redriverguy said:


> Can you share the details of your package? TIA



details posted


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 9, 2019)

purduealum91 said:


> Yes, please share the details.  Thanks.


details posted


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 9, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> That would be the cheapest I ever heard of. What do you mean by "use for free", you have to pay MF, not free, right?


I  posted details and how the 16,000 points are FREE because I use other points to cover all MF . I was hoping to learn more about your great deal at $4 and change. seems pretty incredible also.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 9, 2019)

It was just a Playa Andaluza silver sea front, there was no need to purchase any pints since it was Spain. It comes enrolled. There's only a handful of said units.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 9, 2019)

GRCTahoe said:


> I purchased a resale unit at the Marriott Grand Residence in South Lake Tahoe. It is a quarter share so I have 13 weeks  about 33k DP.
> I then purchased a New Years week ocean front at St Kitts with 6,150 points directly from MVCI and that allowed me to convert my 13 weeks into 33,000 Destination points.
> 39,150 points



So, you are saying they allowed you to enroll the Tahoe with the points purchase?


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 9, 2019)

Yes, either 5k points or a comparable cost for a deeded week 
The deeded week is a better option more points for same cost and lower MF's
how did you get your $4 deal ?


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 9, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> It was just a Playa Andaluza silver sea front, there was no need to purchase any pints since it was Spain. It comes enrolled. There's only a handful of said units.



Thank you awesome


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 9, 2019)

GRCTahoe said:


> I  posted details and how the 16,000 points are FREE because I use other points to cover all MF .


Curious if you have contemplated a future where MVC may restrict point transfers like other systems have, thus disrupting your ability to easily rent your points.  Do you have a plan B?


----------



## frank808 (Feb 9, 2019)

GRCTahoe said:


> Yes, either 5k points or a comparable cost for a deeded week
> The deeded week is a better option more points for same cost and lower MF's
> how did you get your $4 deal ?


Getting 33k dp points for one 1/4 share changes yearly.  Some years you get that and the other 3 years will be less or more because of where the holidays fall in your 1/4 share.  

Seeing MVC is still requiring 5k points or comparable to enroll one quarter share.  I take it you bought after 2012 as anyone that owned weeks prior could enroll it for free in dp program. Just like the grandfathered weeks for MVC program from 2010 and prior.



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 9, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> So, you are saying they allowed you to enroll the Tahoe with the points purchase?


Love your 2019 travel pla


frank808 said:


> Getting 33k dp points for one 1/4 share changes yearly.  Some years you get that and the other 3 years will be less or more because of where the holidays fall in your 1/4 share.
> 
> Seeing MVC is still requiring 5k points or comparable to enroll one quarter share.  I take it you bought after 2012 as anyone that owned weeks prior could enroll it for free in dp program. Just like the grandfathered weeks for MVC program from 2010 and prior.
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



People who purchase before March 2013 can convert for $2395, not Free but close.
points do vary over each year over a 4 year period, 
I added all 4 years together then divided by 4 for a more accurate number. The difference from the lowest year to highest is 3,1275 DP


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 9, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> Curious if you have contemplated a future where MVC may restrict point transfers like other systems have, thus disrupting your ability to easily rent your points.  Do you have a plan B?



Yes, I have own 3 units for 3-4 years and over the years they have mostly paid for themselves, renting part time. I mainly joined for the Flexibility, I can now go when I want, and reserve the size I need. No more need to own a full year thus the reason to sell 1 unit. If they restrict point transfer or rental I either have bigger better vacations or rent the actual weeks for what I need. Renting the unit often works better than point rental. Point rental is easier for quick worse case math. And people always need a few points to make their vacation plans work. Hard to imagine they would take away all the flexibility maybe limit a percentage of points you could rent. But either way it still makes since for me.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 11, 2019)

GRCTahoe said:


> Yes, either 5k points or a comparable cost for a deeded week
> The deeded week is a better option more points for same cost and lower MF's
> how did you get your $4 deal ?


I've  never heard of Marriott allowing enrollment on the basis of purchasing points "on a comparable cost" that you paid resale. That's  something new that should be explored. They allowed you to enroll 33k points because you bought 6150dp? And your quarter share only cost 65k?

Also I did not know you could enroll if you bought after 2010 under the $2,395 fee. Please provide more details. 

When did you buy your quarter share and other 2 intervals?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes, need more details!


----------



## davidvel (Feb 11, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Yes, need more details!


This is strange. GRCTahoe posts as a buyer of such a package. But in the TUG Marketplace, she is listing (apparently as a broker) the sale of the fractional interest with the plan that you can buy in and enroll the GRC Tahoe 13 weeks (33K dc points) through a purchase of 6150 dc points. 

If this were possible, it would change the game for resale purchases. Hard to believe, as no one has ever reported such an ability.  Also, if she got such a deal, why would she be selling the GRC weeks now?


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 14, 2019)

kk 





davidvel said:


> *** I've  never heard of Marriott allowing enrollment on the basis of purchasing points "on a comparable cost" that you paid resale. ( NOT comparable resale. YOu have to make the purchase direct from MVC.)
> That's  something new that should be explored.
> 
> ***They allowed you to enroll 33k points because you bought 6150dp? And your quarter share only cost 65k?
> ...


I purchased my first quarter in 2015.

If I missed anything let me know.


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 14, 2019)

davidvel said:


> This is strange. GRCTahoe posts as a buyer of such a package. But in the TUG Marketplace, she is listing (apparently as a broker) the sale of the fractional interest with the plan that you can buy in and enroll the GRC Tahoe 13 weeks (33K dc points) through a purchase of 6150 dc points.
> 
> If this were possible, it would change the game for resale purchases. Hard to believe, as no one has ever reported such an ability.  Also, if she got such a deal, why would she be selling the GRC weeks now?




I am NOT selling my package.
I have 3 quarters and want sell 1 quarter because after enrolling into the DP program I no longer feel the need to have so many weeks. I have the flexibility to cover the weeks I need in the DP program.


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 14, 2019)

davidvel said:


> I've  never heard of Marriott allowing enrollment on the basis of purchasing points "on a comparable cost" that you paid resale. That's  something new that should be explored. They allowed you to enroll 33k points because you bought 6150dp? And your quarter share only cost 65k?
> 
> 
> Also I did not know you could enroll if you bought after 2010 under the $2,395 fee. Please provide more details.
> ...




*** To activate a resale purchase quarter share you still need to make a purchase from MVC either 5k DP or a comparable week or weeks from MVC 
you can not have 2 resales if that was your question. 

*** The 2,395 enrolment fee. Are you a MGRC Tahoe owner? I am not sure if it applies to any other properties. The last time I checked was in 2017.


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 14, 2019)

davidvel said:


> This is strange. GRCTahoe posts as a buyer of such a package. But in the TUG Marketplace, she is listing (apparently as a broker) the sale of the fractional interest with the plan that you can buy in and enroll the GRC Tahoe 13 weeks (33K dc points) through a purchase of 6150 dc points.
> 
> If this were possible, it would change the game for resale purchases. Hard to believe, as no one has ever reported such an ability.  Also, if she got such a deal, why would she be selling the GRC weeks now?



Do you have any suggestions for my ad.  I have not recieved any inquiries , but lots of questions  on the forum.  Any feed back appreciated


----------



## Dean (Feb 14, 2019)

davidvel said:


> I've  never heard of Marriott allowing enrollment on the basis of purchasing points "on a comparable cost" that you paid resale. That's  something new that should be explored. They allowed you to enroll 33k points because you bought 6150dp? And your quarter share only cost 65k?
> 
> Also I did not know you could enroll if you bought after 2010 under the $2,395 fee. Please provide more details.
> 
> When did you buy your quarter share and other 2 intervals?


My understanding is Aruba has done the same where a purchase of a retail week there is the equivalent of buying points when it comes to enrolling other weeks.  It is also my understanding that the purchase/enroll option has to be active for this to work.  The last few summers it has been so but I do not believe it is currently.  It wasn't in Jan when we were in Aruba.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 14, 2019)

I have known about the option to enroll since we purchased 7 years ago.  Last I checked it was a purchase of 5000 dp points only.  Did not know you could use a week equivalent as I have not checked since 2014.  

With a week purchase it might make sense for me to enroll my quarter shares.  Find one that I could  resale as close to direct purchase price as possible to minimize enrollment fees.  That would make it interesting.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Feb 14, 2019)

frank808 said:


> I have known about the option to enroll since we purchased 7 years ago.  Last I checked it was a purchase of 5000 dp points only.  Did not know you could use a week equivalent as I have not checked since 2014.
> 
> With a week purchase it might make sense for me to enroll my quarter shares.  Find one that I could  resale as close to direct purchase price as possible to minimize enrollment fees.  That would make it interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think this past summer it was 5500 points


----------



## davidvel (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks for the info, I did not know you could buy 5000 points and enroll an unlimited number of post 2010 resale weeks. Maybe because they are quarters? That's  a lot of dough.


----------



## Dean (Feb 14, 2019)

davidvel said:


> Thanks for the info, I did not know you could buy 5000 points and enroll an unlimited number of post 2010 resale weeks. Maybe because they are quarters? That's  a lot of dough.


Maybe others know better than I but I specifically asked about enrolling more than 7 weeks fairly recently.  I didn't get the impression it was an unlimited # of weeks but I was assured there was flexibility for more than 7 though maybe case by case.  Obviously a fractional is a little unique.  I also got the impression that for Aruba one didn't necessarily have to hit the full 5000 or 5500 point level to have options.  Obviously the answers might change with who one talks to and past information may or may not be accurate for the future.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm confident that they would be happy to finance the purchase of 5,000 Destination Club Points!




.


----------



## JIMinNC (Feb 14, 2019)

Dean said:


> I think this past summer it was 5500 points





davidvel said:


> Thanks for the info, I did not know you could buy 5000 points and enroll an unlimited number of post 2010 resale weeks. Maybe because they are quarters? That's  a lot of dough.



The 5500 this past summer was to enroll up to 7 typically-ineligible Marriott Vacation Club weeks, and is only offered during those specific promotions.

I was interpreting what GRCTahoe was talking about was a standing option that GRC quarter share owners have for enrolling their weeks - something not available to regular MVC owners.


----------



## Dean (Feb 14, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> The 5500 this past summer was to enroll up to 7 typically-ineligible Marriott Vacation Club weeks, and is only offered during those specific promotions.
> 
> I was interpreting what GRCTahoe was talking about was a standing option that GRC quarter share owners have for enrolling their weeks - something not available to regular MVC owners.


I had presumed they had done so during a previous promotion but you may be right Jim.  Regardless the fractional certainly is unique.


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 14, 2019)

davidvel said:


> Thanks for the info, I did not know you could buy 5000 points and enroll an unlimited number of post 2010 resale weeks. Maybe because they are quarters? That's  a lot of dough.


You can not enroll an unlimited amount of weeks. It has to be a single purchase unit. A week or 3 or 5 or quarter.  That is why a quarter is share is valuable.


frank808 said:


> I have known about the option to enroll since we purchased 7 years ago.  Last I checked it was a purchase of 5000 dp points only.  Did not know you could use a week equivalent as I have not checked since 2014.
> With a week purchase it might make sense for me to enroll my quarter shares.  Find one that I could  resale as close to direct purchase price as possible to minimize enrollment fees.  That would make it interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



My understanding  is you are not able to sell what made your unit eligible. That is why I preferred the week much lower MF


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 14, 2019)

frank808 said:


> I have known about the option to enroll since we purchased 7 years ago.  Last I checked it was a purchase of 5000 dp points only.  Did not know you could use a week equivalent as I have not checked since 2014.
> 
> With a week purchase it might make sense for me to enroll my quarter shares.  Find one that I could  resale as close to direct purchase price as possible to minimize enrollment fees.  That would make it interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I just found out about the week purchase my self in January.  I tried to buy points in 2017 they said they were not offering that option. Then called me in summer of 2018   but I was unhappy with some of the terms and passed. I was finally  in the right place and liked this option.  Everyone you talk to has a different  answer. It seems like this option was around this summer


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 14, 2019)

Dean said:


> I think this past summer it was 5500 points



I heard that to depending  on who you talk to. I purchased in January  2019


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 14, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> The 5500 this past summer was to enroll up to 7 typically-ineligible Marriott Vacation Club weeks, and is only offered during those specific promotions.
> 
> I was interpreting what GRCTahoe was talking about was a standing option that GRC quarter share owners have for enrolling their weeks - something not available to regular MVC owners.



7 different weeks sounds like a pretty good option also. I have found many different  rules from several employees.  You find the ones that work for you right. I finially feel I have a knowledgeable  mvci contact I dont think only GRC but she dose work with a lot of the owners here


----------



## frank808 (Feb 15, 2019)

GRCTahoe said:


> My understanding  is you are not able to sell what made your unit eligible. That is why I preferred the week much lower MF



Is it written into the contract that if you sell the week, the quarter shares are unenrolled in the dp trust?



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 16, 2019)

GRCTahoe said:


> You can not enroll an unlimited amount of weeks. It has to be a single purchase unit. A week or 3 or 5 or quarter.  That is why a quarter is share is valuable.
> 
> 
> My understanding  is you are not able to sell what made your unit eligible. That is why I preferred the week much lower MF



Your thinking here was very similar to mine in trying to save money.  I owned one week but wanted to add more points.  I bought Aruba platinum 2 OV bedroom which elects to 4075 points. Then Marriott sold me a resale week OF 2 bedroom platinum at Ocean Pointe which elected to more points than what I bought with the Aruba week. The Ocean Pointe week elects to 5375 points.  My maintenance fees for the two weeks this year are .38mt/point compared to .58 MF/point if I would have bought Destination Points. This year that is a saving of of $1875 in maintenance fees. 

The problem is that Marriott changes the rules literally over night.  One minute you can’t buy two weeks instead of points. Another minute, you can. One day, you must purchase an equivalent number of Destination Points or more to bring in your ineligible weeks and then the next day you can  buy less.  Those changes in sales strategies happened to me where the rules seemed to consgantly change.  So there is no rhyme or reason to their method.  It is more of how badly does the sales team need to make quota is how I see it.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 16, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> Your thinking here was very similar to mine in trying to save money.  I owned one week but wanted to add more points.
> 
> the rules seemed to consgantly change.  So there is no rhyme or reason to their method.
> 
> It is more of how badly does the sales team need to make quota is how I see it.



Hi Carlito ,
Need to make quota - is very likely the correct analysis .
This is how life / sales works (not just in TS) .

My suggestion to anyone looking to work a Marriott deal like you did & hitting rule changes -
get to “ know “ a few sales folks who have been at the location for some time, explain what you want & stay in touch . “ Rules “ change  / need to make quota is always there . It may be the salesperson’s
quota or it could be their manager’s .


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 16, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> The problem is that Marriott changes the rules literally over night.



Exactly the reason I sold my 4 Marriott Weeks many years ago...

George


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 17, 2019)

csalter2 said:


> Your thinking here was very similar to mine in trying to save money.  I owned one week but wanted to add more points.  I bought Aruba platinum 2 OV bedroom which elects to 4075 points. Then Marriott sold me a resale week OF 2 bedroom platinum at Ocean Pointe which elected to more points than what I bought with the Aruba week. The Ocean Pointe week elects to 5375 points.  My maintenance fees for the two weeks this year are .38mt/point compared to .58 MF/point if I would have bought Destination Points. This year that is a saving of of $1875 in maintenance fees.
> 
> The problem is that Marriott changes the rules literally over night.  One minute you can’t buy two weeks instead of points. Another minute, you can. One day, you must purchase an equivalent number of Destination Points or more to bring in your ineligible weeks and then the next day you can  buy less.  Those changes in sales strategies happened to me where the rules seemed to consgantly change.  So there is no rhyme or reason to their method.  It is more of how badly does the sales team need to make quota is how I see it.


I agree that is why I not dealing with a sales floor more like the fleet department  when you buy a car and my offer is currently  available  if it changes I will update. I went around and around with less competition sales people for nearly  3 years. There are fantastic  people at Marriott you just have to be patients  and wait for the right deal for you.  .38 cent MF are Great. You were smart with your deal. I would tell anyone looking  to do there homework  at a place like TUG. Talk to a lot of fellow owners and know what you want before you talk to any sales people.  Most just talk to sell, not really knowing their poduct . Only work with the ones you like. Plenty  of options.


----------



## GRCTahoe (Feb 17, 2019)

frank808 said:


> Is it written into the contract that if you sell the week, the quarter shares are unenrolled in the dp trust?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I was told by all the reps,  I  recall it in the contract as well but will post again later once I find.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello.  I am the purchaser of GRCTahoe's quarter share at GRC.  Since there were some questions about this bundled purchase, I just wanted to update everyone on the transaction now that it has closed.

After confirming the information provided by GRCTahoe with Marriott, I contracted to purchase the GRC quarter share for $65,755.  As a side note, you must use one of the now three Marriott approved brokers in order to make the GRC quarter share eligible for enrollment.  We decided to gross up the purchase prince by the closing costs (which the Seller paid) in order to better position the sale for success for ROFR.  We were informed by escrow that Marriott originally exercised the ROFR, but Marriott sales reps apparently intervened as Marriott would have lost the enrolling purchase of St. Kitts - see below.  Marriott then waived ROFR.

Enrolling purchase was Marriott's St. Kitts Platinum Plus-New Years, 2BR, EXT for $56,965.27 (inclusive of closing costs).  Further, as noted above, we had to pay Marriott's $5,000 enrollment fee.  Purchase also included 6,875 bonus Destination Points to be used over two-year period after closing.  The entire process took over three months, mostly due to some very unresponsive persons at Marriott's end on the St. Kitt's purchase.

Average annual Destination Points for GRC quarter share is 32,875 and 5,650 for St. Kitts.  So, all in, we purchased 38,525 Destination Points for a total purchase price of $127,720.7, or $3.32 per Destination Point.  Annual maintenance fees and property taxes for GRC and St. Kitts is $11,498, or $0.30 per Destination Point.

Prior to this purchase, I had just over 10,000 Destination Points, including 3,000 Destination Points, and enrolled weeks in Canyon Villas, Custom House and Newport Coast (all resales or gift from family member).  Average maintenance fees for the prior portfolio are approximately $0.60 per Destination Point.

I had always wondered why anyone would use Destination Points to book cruises, landtours, etc., as use of Destination Points would typically be more expensive than simply paying cash.  With Destination Points at essentially one-half my current annual cost, and given 30% disocunts on bookings within 60 day window, adding these properties to the portfolio makes these options more cost-effective, albeit it many instances it may still be more cost-effective to rent the points and use the cash.  In the alternative, playing off the concept noted by GRCTahoe, I can rent 20,000 points at $0.60 per Destination Point in order to cover all of the maintenance fees for this purchase and essentially have maintenance fee free access to the remaining 18,000 Destination Points per year.

By way of background, I am close to retirement and my wife and I are looking forward to making great use out of the program going forward.  Further, really excited about the prospect of my children inheriting these properties from us (that is, no up front costs for them), and positioning them to have the opportunity to use as many as 18,000 Destination Points per year for no cost.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 11, 2019)

BigDawgTUG said:


> Hello.  I am the purchaser of GRCTahoe's quarter share at GRC.  Since there were some questions about this bundled purchase, I just wanted to update everyone on the transaction now that it has closed.
> 
> After confirming the information provided by GRCTahoe with Marriott, I contracted to purchase the GRC quarter share for $65,755.  As a side note, you must use one of the now three Marriott approved brokers in order to make the GRC quarter share eligible for enrollment.  We decided to gross up the purchase prince by the closing costs (which the Seller paid) in order to better position the sale for success for ROFR.  We were informed by escrow that Marriott originally exercised the ROFR, but Marriott sales reps apparently intervened as Marriott would have lost the enrolling purchase of St. Kitts - see below.  Marriott then waived ROFR.
> 
> ...


This is like deja vu (all over again, per Yogi Berra.)


----------



## Shaun (Jul 16, 2019)

BigDawgTUG said:


> Hello.  I am the purchaser of GRCTahoe's quarter share at GRC.  Since there were some questions about this bundled purchase, I just wanted to update everyone on the transaction now that it has closed.
> 
> After confirming the information provided by GRCTahoe with Marriott, I contracted to purchase the GRC quarter share for $65,755.  As a side note, you must use one of the now three Marriott approved brokers in order to make the GRC quarter share eligible for enrollment.  We decided to gross up the purchase prince by the closing costs (which the Seller paid) in order to better position the sale for success for ROFR.  We were informed by escrow that Marriott originally exercised the ROFR, but Marriott sales reps apparently intervened as Marriott would have lost the enrolling purchase of St. Kitts - see below.  Marriott then waived ROFR.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your purchase, sounds like a great retirement plan! Enjoy!


----------



## JGo80 (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm interested in learning more about this quarter share purchase. Which brokers are approved by Marriott for enrolling the quarter share?  Or how does one find these types of resales?  Any information would be helpful.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (Jul 25, 2019)

My understanding, and which you will need to confirm with Marriott, is that the approved brokers are Paradise Timeshare Resales, Century 21 at Tahoe Paradise and GRCTahoe (the Seller of my quarter share).  The first two have online listings of their resales.  You could also Google GRC Tahoe resales and find other listings.  If a listing is a for sale by owner, you could, as a condition of the sale, have them sell though an authorized broker.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 25, 2019)

BigDawgTUG said:


> Hello.  I am the purchaser of GRCTahoe's quarter share at GRC.  Since there were some questions about this bundled purchase, I just wanted to update everyone on the transaction now that it has closed.



I'm sure you know what you are doing so more power to you but the details are mighty confusing and above my pay grade...

George


----------

